# كتب فى الاليكترونيات



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

Erbium Dope Fibre AMplifiers - Fundamentals & Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21311946/...Technology.rar
28.60 MB​
__________________


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

Semiconductor Physics and Devices 107MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20367798/Neamen_-_Semiconductor_Physics_And_Devices_3rd_Ed__Mcgraw_ Hill_2003_.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/20368171/Neamen_-_Semiconductor_Physics_And_Devices_3rd_Ed__Mcgraw_ Hill_2003_.part2.rar
__________________


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

Power Electronic Control in Electrical Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21308940/ACHA__E.__2002_._Power_Electronic_Control_in_Elect rical_Systems.rar
6.23 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

Application of Non_Linear Fibre Optics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21309076/AGRAWAL__G._P.__2001_._Applications_of_Nonlinear_F iber_Optics.rar
3.83 MB __________________


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

Non-Linear Fibre Optics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21309199/AGRAWAL__G._P.__2001_._Nonlinear_Fiber_Optics__3rd _ed._.rar
2.49 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

Embedded Controller Hardware Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310241/ARNOLD__K.__2001_._Embedded_Controller_Hardware_De sign.rar
0.91 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

Analog Interfacing to Embedded Microprocessors
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310314/BALL__S._R.__2001_._Analog_Interfacing_to_Embedded _Microprocessors_-_Real_World_Design.rar
2.57 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

Embedded Microprocessor Systems - Real Worlkd Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310640/BALL__S._R.__2002_._Embedded_Microprocessor_System s_-_Real_World_Design__3rd_ed._.rar
11.11 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Understanding Telephone Electronics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21312179/BIGELOW__S._J.__2001_._Understanding_Telephone_Ele ctronics__4th_ed._.rar
8.58 MB__________________


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Electrical CIcuit Theory & Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21312336/BIRD__J.__2001_._Electrical_Circuit_Theory_and_Tec hnology__2nd_ed._.rar
5.22 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Handbook of Image & Video Processing
http://rapidshare.de/files/21312989/BOVIK__A.__2000_._Handbook_of_Image_and_Video_Proc essing.rar
26.62 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

RF CIrcuit Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21313389/...uit_Design.rar
16.03 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Guide to Digital TV
http://rapidshare.de/files/21313540/BRICE__R.__2003_._Newnes_Guide_to_Digital_TV__2nd_ ed._.rar
6.55 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Practical Switching Power Supply Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21313856/BROWN__M.__1990_._Practical_Switching_Power_Supply _Design.rar
8.37 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Telecommunications Demystified
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314189/NASSAR__C.__2000_._Telecommunications_Demystified. rar
2.51 MB
__________________


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Computer Busses - Design & Apllication
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314369/...pplication.rar
4.07 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Antenna Toolkit
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314481/...__2nd_ed._.rar
4.16 MB
__________________


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

RF COmponents & Circuits
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314530/CARR__J._J.__2002_._RF_Components_and_Circuits.rar 
1.89 MB
__________________


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

.

CMOS IC Layout - Concepts, Methodologies & Tools
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314818/..._and_Tools.rar 7.79 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314818/..._Tools.rar2.04 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Introduction to Fibre Optics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314881/CRISP__J.__2001_._Introduction_to_Fiber_Optics__2n d_ed._.rar


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Battery Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21315528/CROMPTON__T._R.__2000_._Battery_Reference_Book__3r d_ed._.rar 27.50 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

High Frequenmcy & Microwave Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21315870/DA_SILVA__E.__2001_._High_Frequency_and_Microwave_ Engineering.rar14.32 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Fibre Optic Data Communications - Technological Trends & Advances
http://rapidshare.de/files/21316157/DECUSATIS__C.__2001_._Fiber_Optic_Data_Communicati on_-_Technological_Trends_and_Advances.rar9.03 MB


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

http://www.cb4a.com/books/open.php?cat=13&book=232
كتاب رائع يشرح العناصر الإليكترونية في عالم الإلكترونيات بشكل مفصل ، وهو من سلسلة الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج بالسعودية.
الحجم : 1,691 Mb .
نوع الملف : PDF ​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

2-
كتاب يشرح مكبر العمليات والمؤقتاتop amp
كتاب يشرح الدوائر الإلكترونية في عالم الإلكترونيات بشكل مفصل ، وهو من سلسلة الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج بالسعودية.
الحجم : 857 Kb .
نوع الملف : PDF.
http://www.cb4a.com/books/open.php?cat=13&book=230


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

3- ده جزء يشرح الثايرستور
كتاب يشرح الكترونيات القوى بشكل مفصل ، وهو من سلسلة الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج بالسعودية.
الحجم : 1,387 Mb .
نوع الملف : PDF.
http://www.cb4a.com/books/open.php?cat=13&book=231


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Electronic Packaging Handbook 13.19 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20307533/...ress_2000_.rar


Biomedical Engineering Handbook 49.03 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20309732/...RC_2 000_.rar


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Fundamentals and Applicastions of Ultrasonic Waves 6.97 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20309996/..._CRC_2002_.rar



Very Large Scale Integration Handbook 31.72 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20311048/...ress_1999_.rar



Systems Analysis and Design 5.89 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20311252/...ress_1998_.rar


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/20313482/Dorf__Richard_C._-_The_Electrical_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_20 00_.rar


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

أعجز عن التكلم عن هذا الكتاب الرائع الذي يختص وينفرد في التكلم عن تحليل الإشارات لأنظمة التحكم أيا كان نوعها وبالإضافة إلى تحليل الإشارات الخارجة من السنسورات وهو موضح ومدعم بالرسومات والدوائر . وإليكم الرابط
http://rapidshare.de/files/5882953/s...lysis.rar.html


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Electronic Circuits for the Evil Genius McGraw Hill

http://rapidshare.de/files/8299049/Electronic_Circuits_for_the_Evil_Genius_McGraw_Hill-2005_.rar


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Electronics for Dummies

http://rapidshare.de/files/8224082/Electronics_for_Dummies__Wiley-2005_.rar
__________________


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Stuart R. Ball, Analog Interfacing To Embedded Microprocessors: Real World Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/13738670/aieuP.rar

G. Jack Lipovski, Single and Multi-Chip Microcontroller Interfacing: For the Motorola 68HC12 
http://rapidshare.de/files/13743917/uCinterf.rar


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

The Final Word on the 8051 Microcontroller
http://rapidshare.de/files/8520880/8051T.rar

Nigel Gardner, PIC C: An Introduction to Programming the Microchip PIC in C 
http://rapidshare.de/files/8522221/PICC.rar


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

John Iovine, PIC Robotics: A Beginner’s Guide to Robotics Projects Using the PIC Microcontroller 
http://rapidshare.de/files/8261577/PIC.Robo.zip

Scott MacKenzie, The 8051 Microprocessor - 2nd Edition
http://rapidshare.de/files/8520967/8051SMcK.pdf


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Trevor Matrin, The Insider's Guide To The Philips ARM7-Based Microcontrollers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20477117/igarmuc.rar

Andy Lindsay, What's a Microcontroller?
http://rapidshare.de/files/19705472/WaM.rar

Embedded System Design Using 8031 Microcontrollers
http://rapidshare.de/files/8261143/8031.pdf


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

Author: Peter Marwedel, University of Dortmund
Publisher: Springer
Pages: 258 pages
Edition: 2nd Edition, 2006
ISBN: 0-387-29237-3
Format: PDF



Download (RAR, 1.50MB): 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21559538/SESD.rar
Password: cathome


----------



## ئةندازيار (2 يوليو 2006)

ممنونين اتمنا منك نجاح الدائم
بالتوفيق


----------



## green (3 يوليو 2006)

ممتاز جداًُ 
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد جاداللة (12 يوليو 2006)

i want to seend all my thanks to ahmed el deep
he is good engenering


----------



## viper (14 يوليو 2006)

مشكور ياورده أنشاء الله نشوف منك المزيد


----------



## احمد جاداللة (14 يوليو 2006)

البرامج كلها اكثر من رائعة لكن للاسف كل ما احمل كتاب التليفونات مش عايز يشتغل


----------



## ziezooo (14 يوليو 2006)

ما هذا الكنز موقع رائع وشكرا لكل من ساهم


----------



## عماد حسن (15 يوليو 2006)

[frame="12 70"]كتب جميعها منتقاة ورائعة
بارك الله فيكم[/frame]


----------



## the_spy (20 يوليو 2006)

*جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا*

بارك الله فيك

اريد معرفه كيفيه الوصول الى مثل هذه الكتب الرائعه والحصول على اخر الاصدارات الجديده
من كتب الالكترونيات والاتصالات 

وجزاكم الله عنا خيرااااااااااا


----------



## almahjub11 (21 يوليو 2006)

Dear brother 
ahmedeldeep
thanks alot for this nice book 
please i would like to downlod this books but i cant 
please help to to know how i can downlod it \
jazak ALLAH khyaran kateeran


----------



## almahjub11 (21 يوليو 2006)

Dear brother Ahmedeldeep 
please try to help me to know how i can downlod 
these books 
i am very sory i cant write in Arabic


----------



## abdouvbrag (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## احمد السنباطى (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على مجموعه الكتب الرائعه بس فيه تعليق بعض الكتب مش معمول لها رفع على الموقع ياريت تتاكد من الموضوع ده ولكم جزيل الشكر 
السنباطى


----------



## حسام عواد (25 يوليو 2006)

الموضوع ده عظيم شكرا حسام عواد


----------



## ابن البيطار (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (30 يوليو 2006)

شكراً كثيراً


----------



## دموع الشوق (30 يوليو 2006)

والله الكتب قيمة ومفيدة

والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م/هبة (15 أغسطس 2006)

[glint] 
جزاك الله خيرا 
إنها كتب قيمة فعلا 
[/glint]


----------



## joker600 (18 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخي اكتير مجهود رائع
لكن بصراحة انا ما افدتني لانو ال raidshre.com ما ينفع
والكتب ب الغة الانكليزية
ارجو انو ايكون التعليق واضح ومشكور اكتير


----------



## حسان رضي البسيسي (19 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك الف الف اف عافيه على هذه المجموعه القيمه من الكتب المفيدة.

أخوكم/ حسان رضي البسيسي


----------



## م/محمد عماد (24 أغسطس 2006)

الله يخليك موضوع هايل


----------



## بدر نصر (24 أغسطس 2006)

:12: أنت رائع يا أخ أحمد وشكراً على مجموعة الكتب القيمة هذه والتي كنت أحلم في الحصول عليها وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## aitbahaa (28 أغسطس 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## becoo20 (28 أغسطس 2006)

الموقع هدا الداون لوود فيه مجاني ولا بي قرش


----------



## eee3 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## bebo13 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

كل الشكر يا باشمهندس على الكتب الرائعة والتمس من الاعضاء ممكن ايجاد ووضع كتاب
[frame="12 50"]modern digital and analog communication system
by B.P Lathi[/frame]
لانه مفيد جدا وحتى تعم الفائدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد شهاب (25 سبتمبر 2006)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك


----------



## م.احمد فايد (30 سبتمبر 2006)

برجاء من اعضاء المنتدي عاوز كتب مترجمه باللغه العربيه


----------



## sooltan (14 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتو ممكن احد يقولي كيف انزل الكتب هذي الله يخليكم وشكرا كثير على الكتب


----------



## never.before (14 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور أخى على كم هذه الكتب


----------



## moda_zido (17 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moda_zido (17 أكتوبر 2006)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## محمد الخواطرة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## محمود الحيح (3 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن اعرف كيف بيتم فحص الـ ic في الاجهزة الالكترونية وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## smsm226 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

مجموعه اكثر من راءعه شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## smileseye (17 نوفمبر 2006)

thx alot for such nice book wa jazakom allah kol 5air


----------



## الزبيري (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ ahmedeldeep 
اذا كان بالإمكان تعطيني رابط كتاب (الالكترونيات المعاصرة )او اي كتاب في مبادئ الالكترونيات.
بالعربي.


----------



## karimoo (24 نوفمبر 2006)

باركالله فيك 
لكن هل توجد كتب بالعربية في هذا المستوى


----------



## رامي1 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكراً اخي على هذه الكتب ولكن هذه دعايه للغرب الساذج 
وبعدين وش دخل صور النساء اقول انت دليت على شر ان كنت لاتدري


----------



## Fadhel01 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

merciiiiiiiiiiiii beaucoup


----------



## ahmedmh (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو توفير دوائر الكترونية جاهزة التنفيذ لاننى لم اجد ما اريد على المواقع الاخرى 
وانا اتمنى من اى عضو ان يرسل لى اى دوائر الكترونية على البريد الاكترونى a7m_mh *************
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السيد أحمد 
الكتب المقدمة قيمة جداً ودعائي لك بالتوفيق على هذا العمل الرائع والأجر والثواب من الله 
ولكن لم أتمكن من تحميل أي كتاب من الكتب المقدمة .
أرجو توضيح طريقة التحميل 

ولك الشكر والله الموفق


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

أرجو ممن يعلم طريقة تحميل هذه الكتب القيمة أن يرشدني إلى الطريقة وله جزيل الشكر 
msaidh*forislam.com


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

تصحيح 
msaidh*forislam.com


----------



## عبد الله شرف (13 ديسمبر 2006)

كيف احمل كتاب


----------



## عبد الله شرف (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الكتب المقدمة قيمة جداً ودعائي لك بالتوفيق على هذا العمل الرائع والأجر والثواب من الله 
ولكن لم أتمكن من تحميل أي كتاب من الكتب المقدمة .
أرجو توضيح طريقة التحميل


----------



## khaledahmed_999 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

slam alikom 

thanks my friend for these useful book

and 
thanks for allha first


:20: :20: :20: :20: :20:


----------



## hasko25 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك الف خير والله كتب مهمة ومفيدة


----------



## بدر نصر (15 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاخ احمد الذيب ارجو تزويدي من فضلك بكتب عن السنسورات في محطات القدرة وكيفية التعامل مع الاشارات وتحليلها وكل ما يمكن ان يفيدني عن الMicroNet علماً انني لم استطع الاستفادة من بعض الكتب المعروضة في هذا المجال في الموقع لكون الوصلات لاتعمل مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*مساعده*

الاخahmedeldeep السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود مساعدتك في تحميل بعض الكتب هل يمكن ذلك مع فائق الشكر التقدير لك على كل حال


----------



## rotana2121 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## الموحد (9 مارس 2007)

Thanx very much


----------



## mooooh_egy (9 مارس 2007)

مش عارف انزل الكتب ارجو المساعده


----------



## farid2006 (10 مارس 2007)

مشكور ودمت في خدمة العلم


----------



## mooooh_egy (13 مارس 2007)

mdcdfgvdfg


----------



## عبد الكريم الالفى (14 مارس 2007)

من فضلك مفيش كتاب بالعربى عن الاليكترونيات ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

thank you friend


----------



## م/هبة (15 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
كتب أكثر من رائعة
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد بن شاكر (22 مارس 2007)

بارك الله تعالى فيكم وفى منتدانا ولكم جزيل الشكر 
ولكن كم نتمنى أن يكون المجهود من المهندسين العرب والمسلمين فهذا ما نتمناه أن نجد المسلمين فى استغناء تام عن الكفرة والمستغلين والحاقدين


----------



## MOBILE3008 (11 أبريل 2007)

بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك، ما شاء الله عليك انه جهد اكثر من رائع


----------



## المهندس المرح (12 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس المرح (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## memo_hell (13 أبريل 2007)

شباب و الله الكتب المرفوعة دية كلها ما هي نافعة , وهي مهمة بالنسبة لي خالص لانو انا في الصين و اجد صعوبة في الحصول على الكتب باللغة الانجليزية , فاتمني من الجميع اذا في الاستطاع ارسال بعض الكتب اذا توفرت لديكم من ( c programming book - circuit analysis -analog electronics -digital electronics- signal and systems(bilingual)) والكتب المرفوعة دية و الماهي راضية تفتح .... وشكرا


----------



## farid2006 (20 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور علي الكتب وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## anas hammad (23 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيك يا مهندس احمد على هذه الكتب المميزه ونرجو وضع مزيد من الكتب وشكرا


----------



## اكرم تويج (24 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## حمدينو (4 مايو 2007)

عظييييييييييييييييييييم


----------



## memoking2004 (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود 
بس انا ليا تعليق بسيط هو مفيش اي مواقع تانيه غير الرابيدشير علشان التحمي بتاعه مش سريع
و شكرا جدا علي الكتب الاكثر من رائعه


----------



## الكلالده (6 مايو 2007)

انت واحد كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير والله


----------



## attah (8 مايو 2007)

1000
1000 thanks for that en ahmad


----------



## احمد شرقرق (11 مايو 2007)

اريد كتب في الالكترونيات الرقمية بالغة العربية


----------



## adham_elsisi (12 مايو 2007)

thank u soo much


----------



## benmoulai (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي هذه المكتبة الرائعة


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووورررررررررررر جدا


----------



## sendbad_2007 (25 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed_xp (25 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى
واحذر الاخوه ان الموقع به بعض الصور المخله لانه موقع غربى مهمته نشر الفساد فى العالم 
ولكن نحن نستعمله فى الخير باذن الله تعالى


----------



## ليث سمير كاظم (18 يوليو 2007)

الموضوع رائع ويستحق التقدير


----------



## benmoulai (22 يوليو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## laptop engineer (27 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهووود المتميز


----------



## assem300 (29 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا بس المشكلة في موقع التحميل معطوب شوف موقع غيره لو سمحت


----------



## وشوشني (30 يوليو 2007)

مهمة عظيمة أخي تشكر عليها


----------



## معز فضل المولى (31 يوليو 2007)

الرابط غير واضح ارجو عمل رابط مباشر 
مع خالص شكري


----------



## aborafat (31 يوليو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## never.before (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## never.before (9 أغسطس 2007)

احمد ( اخر لينكات مش شغاله ) وياريت لو عندك ترفعها على موقع شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كاظم الياسري (29 أغسطس 2007)

شركا الك على المواضيع الميرة والجيد في عمل البحوث


----------



## mohamedatef (29 أغسطس 2007)

el salaomo 3alikom war7mat allah

argo mnkom an ts3doni fi el ba7s 3an haza el kitab (IBM Technical refrence manual)


----------



## muni75 (29 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم،،
ابحث عن هدا الكتاب, هل من الممكن الحصول عليه جزاكم الله الف خير
T.H.Lee," The Design of CMOS Radio frequency Integrated Circuits",2000, Cambridge University Press.


----------



## سلوى محمد صلاح الد (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يابش مهندس ممكن أجد عند حضرتك كتاب 
The Design Of Cmos Radio Frequency Integrated Circuits For 
Tomath Lee


----------



## سلوى محمد صلاح الد (28 أبريل 2008)

سلام عليكم ياجماعة انا محتاجة الكتاب ضروري ياريت اللي عندة الكتاب يبعتهولي الكتاب اسمة
the design of cmos radio frequency integrated ciruits for tomath


----------



## عادل سمير (30 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عادل سمير (30 أبريل 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هايات (1 مايو 2008)

جزالك الله الف خير


----------



## منار يازجي (3 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوسبع (11 مايو 2008)

مشكو ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## القلب الالكتروني (14 مايو 2008)

اريد برنامج الميكروكنترول


----------



## القلب الالكتروني (14 مايو 2008)

يعطيك الصحة


----------



## ناهد حموده (16 مايو 2008)

مشكور جداً على الكتب القيمة... 
بسأل من كتاب electronics devices


----------



## ادور (17 مايو 2008)

مشكور رررررررررر كتير


----------



## mmech_72 (21 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم:
الملف التاليUnderstanding Telephone Electronics
محذوف من موقع الرابيد شير


----------



## mmech_72 (21 مايو 2008)

اذا ممكن تحميل الكتاب من جديد بسسب عدم وجوده على الرابيد شير
اسم الكتاب:Understanding Telephone Electronics


----------



## alfariss (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا على هذا المجهود واسال ان كان هناك تراجم لهذه الكتب او كتب عربية بديلة ......مع خالص الشكر


----------

